# Blue almonds



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

was wondering if anyone has had any experience with the blue almonds that Donnie James has had since the eighties. i know he used to sell alot of them and was wondering if they were any still around. my last pure one commited suicide tonight


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*rollers*

He just sent me pics of them today he still has them he is a good guy get a hold of him he will help you out


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

Ya he lives 20 minutes from me and I have some, I was wondering if anyone has them or have had them and their experiences with them.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*rollers*

sorry read your post wrong


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

how about posting a picture of them would like to see a picture of them because i never even hear of them before


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

i dont have any left that are the blue almond color, i have some that are half blood but they are blue checks and a red check


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

i have a blue/black almond, and i should get more baby ones this year, thought they are frillbacks, not sure what breed you have


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

mine are birmingham rollers


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

ah sorry i didnt see the gaint rollers written in the above posts, my bad


----------

